# Arriving in 3 weeks



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

After months of anguish & preparation I will be finally moving to Spain, albeit initially for a reconnaissance!

I think that it is about time too. 
On Wednesday the Polish Football Team _at last _managed to score a goal....... pity it was an own-goal.  The interesting thing though was the fact that the fans had their say about the fatal state of the national game. They launched a campaign to boycott the match and it worked - only 5000 people turned up. Power to the people!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So where abouts are you gonna being living etc in Spain???

Jo xx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> So where abouts are you gonna being living etc in Spain???
> 
> Jo xx


I've rented a Cave in Heuscar, hopefully not the one with ghosts.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> I've rented a Cave in Heuscar, hopefully not the one with ghosts.



Oh no, near Xtreme???? Tall Bob?????? AAAAGGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Another victim!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oh no, near Xtreme???? Tall Bob?????? AAAAGGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


He's rented Bob's cave Jo!

Obviously attracted by the very nice website that Bob has!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> He's rented Bob's cave Jo!
> 
> Obviously attracted by the very nice website that Bob has!


........ and cos I let him put his signature line on!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Another victim!


oh my god how are u going to get sleep with all that donkey sex going on


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> oh my god how are u going to get sleep with all that donkey sex going on


I heard that caves have good sound insulation!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> He's rented Bob's cave Jo!
> 
> Obviously attracted by the very nice website that Bob has!


We'll have to talk about a website when I come over.
PS. I'm probably the other robot type.


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> ........ and cos I let him put his signature line on!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


How can I possibly thank you???????????

I KNOW


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

tallbob said:


> How can I possibly thank you???????????
> 
> I KNOW


Another quality website I see!

Bob knows the crack!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Another quality website I see!
> 
> Bob knows the crack!


yeah, yeah!!!! Actually this forum does seem to be quite successful, my signature line has produced some results too, even if they are in the wrong part of Spain !!!! Just cos people dont necessarily post, there are lots of "lurkers" and guests who have a good look around cos OH has had enquiries from people who I dont think post on here!

Do I sound like a sales rep????? I'm not, its just an observation. I might try the classifieds cos I think they're good too!! I'm sure a good website is important too Xtreme!!!

Jo xxx


----------

